# farò tardi



## babellover

Bonjour, Buongiorno,

Je discute par Skype tous les soirs avec un ami italien.

Ce soir, par e-mail, je lui ai demandé s'il serait connecté et il m'a répondu : "Scusami ma questa sera ho davvero molto da studiare ancora. Faro' tardi."

Je comprends l'idée globale, mais ce "faro' tardi" me taraude. Cela veut-il dire :
1/ Qu'il ne se connectera que tard dans la soirée.
2/ Qu'il terminera tard de travailler (et donc ne pourra pas se connecter)

Merci d'avance pour vos lumières !

Grazie per le luce...


----------



## matoupaschat

Bonsoir Babellover,
Moi je comprends qu'il doit étudier jusqu'à très tard avant d'avoir terminé, donc, qu'il ne se connectera pas, mais on peut aussi comprendre qu'il "skypera" après.
J'espère que *Nunou* -- est remise de ses émotions et viendra confirmer ou infirmer après le dîner.
Ciao.


----------



## Nunou

Ciao babellover, ciao Matou,
io capisco che questa sera ha ancora molto da studiare quindi non può connettersi e si scusa. Farò tardi...vuol dire che studierà fino a tardi, non dice esplicitamente che più tardi si connetterà. Probabilmente neppure lui sa cosa farà una volta finito di studiare...andare a dormire o su Skype? Credo dipenderà dall'ora e dalle energie residue...


----------



## babellover

Ciao Matou e Nunou,

Grazie mille per le sue risposte!
Ca m'a évité de faire le pied de grue devant l'ordinateur toute la nuit...  !


----------



## matoupaschat

babellover said:


> Ciao Matou e Nunou,
> 
> Grazie mille per le _sue _risposte!
> Ca m'a évité de faire le pied de grue devant l'ordinateur toute la nuit...  !



Avec plaisir !

Matou.

... Si je peux me permettre : "Grazie per le *vostre* risposte"


----------

